# Kitzalp - Marathon am 27.06., wer ist dabei !



## Trailhunterer (21. Juni 2009)

So, Pfronten war ein voller Erfolg und schon eine Woche später, am 27.06. steht der Kitzalp in der Ritchey-Challange an.

Wer ist denn hier von Euch dabei.

Eventuell die Streckenlänge und Wohngebiet angeben, bzw. wann wollt ihr anreisen ??

Meinereiner nimmt die 88+ unter die Stollen, aus dem Raum Dah.


----------



## lotus1990 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr die Kurzstrecke.

Ich werd in der Früh ab München anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (21. Juni 2009)

Mitteldistanz.

Anreise Freitag Raum WM.


----------



## Tobi-161 (21. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Meinereiner nimmt die 88+ unter die Stollen, aus dem Raum Dah.



Raum -A-, sonst gleich


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. Juni 2009)

Komme aus Graz hin. Ob ich fahre ist ned sicher, da es mich in Pfronten auf ner Holzbrücke hingelegt hat und das Knie etwas dick ist.


----------



## subdiver (23. Juni 2009)

Ich wohne nur ca. 50 Minuten von Kirchberg entfernt,
deshalb werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, je nach Wetter 

Wenn dann "Mitteldistanz" mit dem Schei..ehrenbachtrail,
der jetzt noch nasser und rutschiger sein dürfte 

Denn bei uns (und in Kirchberg) schüttet es seit gestern wie aus Kübeln 
und es soll bis Donnerstag anhalten


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2009)

na dann viel spass


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2009)

am Samstag solls um die 50% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit haben. Besonders warm wirds auch nicht...


----------



## mp77 (23. Juni 2009)

Was montiert ihr denn für Reifen bei dem sch... wetter?


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2009)

ich fahr immer NobbyNic und RacingRalph...


----------



## captain hook (23. Juni 2009)

naja, der ehrenbachtrail ist doch eh immer nass und matschig, nun also etwas mehr. schön wird es dann aber auch im wald sein zur zielanfahrt... vorletztes jahr stand man da bei ähnlichem wetter bis zur nabe im schlamm. oben auf der wiegenalm, dürfte die wiesenüberfahrt und das zwischenstück durch den wald auch lecker werden. dann hat man von dem schlamm-kuhmist-gemisch wenigstens das ganze rennen lang etwas. 

der rest ist eigentlich ja fester, steiniger schotter. da dürfte sich wenig tun. allerdings gibts nach der pengelsteinabfahrt auch nen paar brückenüberfahrten.  (also wenn es nass sein sollte... schön aufpassen. aber in den letzten jahren lag da auch immer ne matte oder nen stück teppich drauf)

reifenwahl... ich bin jeweils mit nn im einen jahr als auch mountain king vorne wie hinten gut ausgekommen. wer ne gute technik hat und mehr wert auf schnelles rollen legt, kann sicher auch etwas weniger profil ins auge fassen. wenn ich nochmal fahren würde, würde ich wieder mk aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mp77 (23. Juni 2009)

Bin am überlegen, ob ich RoRo vorne und hinten oder RoRo vorne und hinten RaRa fahren soll. Auf den Trails ist es wahrscheinlich echt besser die grobstolligeren Reifen zu montieren, aber bei den langen Asphalt-/Schotterauffahrten ist es mit weniger Profil wahrscheinlich deutlich besser... Grübel


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juni 2009)

hallo klaus,

schade das ich dich nicht gesehen habe.
habe es erst bei der ergebnisliste gesehen, das du dabei warst.
trotz sturtz ein grandioses ergebnis

die letzten beiden jahre hats doch eh jeweils in der nacht zum marathon geregnet, daher dürfte das nicht anders sein.

viel entscheidender ist, das man möglichst nicht als letzter zu den matschstellen kommt., denn dann versinkt man wirklich, obwohl es eigentlich blos zwei stellen sind.
Ehrenbachtrail und die letzte Abfahrt. Der Ehrenbachtrail ist sowieso matschig und das letzte stk, da ist es dann eh egal.


----------



## captain hook (23. Juni 2009)

du kannst ja garnicht als letzter an die matschstelle kommen... ist ja reichlich anstieg zum sondieren davor. und wer so langsam hochfährt, dass er dann als letzter am schlammloch ankommt, der kann halt auch absteigen und warten. 

verglichen mit anderen strecken könnte man diese hier auf jeden fall als rel. wetterresistent bezeichnen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2009)

meinst? Waren da net auch recht viele wurzelige Trails? Da grausts mir jetzt schon davor


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juni 2009)

man tobi, deswegen wollen wir doch den kitzalp fahren


----------



## captain hook (24. Juni 2009)

ihr fahrt kitzalp wegen der trails? hab ich da die ironie in der aussage noch nicht verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2009)

Masochisten


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

ja bei den 4 fiesen anstiegen muss man sich ja irgendwie motivieren.
dafür sind doch die trails da


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. Juni 2009)

werden die Anstiege am Ende arg viel schlimmer als die beiden auf der mittleren Runde?

Welchen Grund außer die Trails gibts sonst beim Kitzalp zu fahren?


----------



## captain hook (24. Juni 2009)

sämtliche in frage kommenden stellen die zum trailspass für leute taugen könnten die gerne trails fahren sind oben aufgezählt. der rest ist schotter soweit das auge reicht.

in den strecken die nicht langstrecke waren musste man weder das rad die streif hochtragen, noch am ende über die ab mitte immer steiler werdene ochsalm fahren. (da hats in der mitte zwei schöne rampen wo auch um platz 20 rum schon leute geschoben haben). auch die abfahrt vom pengelstein ist lange nicht so lustig wie es das profil glauben lässt. da gibts ein paar schöne ziehwege zwischendrinn, wo man zum erhalt des tempos ganz schön drüberdrücken muss. dann weiter rel. flach in richtung ochsalm also schön druck machen, damit man vorankommt.

eine strecke für physisch starke fahrer.


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

da wo ihr abzweigt, kommt kurz danach der fussmarsch die Streif rauf. Dann auf den Pengelstein ( moderater Anstieg ), mit einem kurzen Trailanstieg am schluss.
Bei der letzten Auffahrt ( 2/3 sind Teer ) kommt fast am schluss nochmal ein richtig fies steiles Stück, dann noch ein kräfteraubender Endanstieg.
Recht ekelhaft empfinde ich die mittlere Pengelsteinabfahrt, weil es dort ständig hoch und runter geht, wo man seine kraft richtig sinnlos raushauen kann. trügerisch, weil im streckenplan dies nicht enthalten ist. dort sieht man nur eine durchgehende abfahrt.
egal beim 2ten mal weiss man das ja.


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

captain hook, warste einfach schneller


----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2009)

News vom Kitzalp.

Mittwoch, 9.09 Uhr: offizielles Statement von OK - Leiter Kurt Exenberger bezüglich Regen und Strecken. Bei uns ist alles im grünen Bereich!
"Für Donnerstag ist ein Nachlassen der Niederschläge vorhergesagt und auch die Temperaturen werden ansteigen.  
Freitag und Samstag werden schon deutlich wärmer werden und noch niederschlagsärmer. Streckenchef beim Marathon, Frank Blum, berichtet von einer Streckenbesichtigung heute Morgen, dass die neuralgischen Stellen alle in Ordnung sind und auch der Ehrenbachtrail noch keine Unwetterschäden aufweist. Da wir den Höhepunkt der Niederschläge wohl überschritten haben, wird das höchstwahrscheinlich so bleiben. Eines kann ich nur jetzt schon für den Marathon am Samstag empfehlen: Auf jeden Fall grobstollige Reifen ala Nobby Nic von Schwalbe für den Marathon, zumindest vorne, aufziehen - schlammig wirds auf jeden Fall, auch bei trockenem Wetter."
Ride on Kurt


----------



## thomask (24. Juni 2009)

dabei. Mitteldistanz. Wenns net regnet.
dann werd ich mal vorne nn und hinten roro aufziehen...


----------



## captain hook (24. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe nur beim schreiben und nicht auf der strecke.  

die anstiege zeichnen sich eigentlich alle dadurch aus, dass sie eigentlich keine flachen stellen drinn haben. dafür aber ab und an ein schönes steilstück. im ersten anstieg gleich relativ weit unten. erst über ne brücke über nen bach, dann rel. gemächlich bergan, eine rechts eine linkskurve und dann steil durch nen kleinen gasthof. oben ists an der wiegenalm auch nochmal steil. im zweiten anstieg ist an der fleckalm ein schönes hammerstück in der mitte dabei. kurz nachdem der asphalt aufhört gehts zur "fleckalm"... ich würd so übern daumen 25% plus x tippen. für mich wars grade noch so zu fahren. ist allerdings nicht lang, nur durch die almbebauung durch und dann ist man auch schon oben. dann gehts kurz runter und dann bis oben gleichmäßig. nach dem tragestück die streif hoch, kann man wieder aufsteigen. ist allerdings schon steil. kurz vorm gipfel kommt dann ein ca. 100m langes steilstück auf rasengittersteinen. man kann das versuchen zu fahren und ganz wenige schaffen es auch. mit laufen dürfte man dort wenig verlieren. dann gehts erstmal nur mäßig steil richtung pengelstein, so wie vom trailhunterer beschrieben. bei der ochsalm kommt zu dem oben geschriebenen noch dazu, dass wenn man denkt man ist oben man noch nicht oben ist. der breite schotterweg endet und man muss links abbiegen. dann gehts nen schmalen schaf-weg weiter nach oben, der unter dem gesichtspunkt der bereits absolvierten 3500 hm nochmal ordentlich ansteigt. dann abwärts zum ziel.


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

lach, nach der ochsenalm, bevors links hochgeht hab ich vor zwei jahren nur zwei streckenposten gesehen, die mir zugerufen haben, das ichs geschafft hab.
die hätt ich umbringen können, als ich den wanderpfad gesehen hab.
leicht genervt hat mich noch so am schluss, das man gedanklich schon im ziel jubelt, und dann im wald sich noch so ein kleiner zieher verbirgt, den meine beine gar nicht mehr mögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eigerbiker (24. Juni 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> - schlammig wirds auf jeden Fall, auch bei trockenem Wetter."



Ich wollte eigentlich mit ASPEN v/h antreten


----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2009)

Über die Auffahrten mache ich mir weniger Gedanken, die Abfahrten dürften bei den nassen 
und schlammigen Streckenverhältnissen die große Herausforderung sein (zumindest für mich) 
Hoffentlich wird es keine Sturzorgie geben.

Wetter für Samstag:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Oesterreich/Kitzbuehel.htm


----------



## klogrinder (24. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemadn die Kurzstrecke beim Kitzalp mit der Kurzstrecke beim Tegernseer vergleichen, wär top
ich überlege wegen
FF 2.0 hinten
Starrgabel
Dura Ace 27er Kassette

In Tegernsee bin ich das so gefahren auf der kurzen (Zeit von 1:20h), danke schonmal

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

das passt, ist nur ein ganz kurzes ( ein paar meter ) tieferes schotterstück


----------



## thomask (24. Juni 2009)

uff... also wenn das so richtig nass is am samstag....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35oJ_TQvUdE"]YouTube - Ehrenbachtrail komplett[/ame]


----------



## klogrinder (24. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> das passt, ist nur ein ganz kurzes ( ein paar meter ) tieferes schotterstück



Das heißt rauf mit dem Leichbaukrams?


----------



## captain hook (25. Juni 2009)

also die auffahrt zur wiegenalm ist ja oben schon beschrieben. wenn du druck hast kommst du mit dem 27er auch über die zwei steileren stücken. die abfahrt ist so...

du fährst oben erstmal nen breiten relativ festen schotterweg runter. biegst dann über nen stück almwiese ab (die dürfte schön matschig sein wenn es im vorfeld viel geregnet hat) dann fährt man nen kurzes eher steiniges trailstück ohne viele wurzeln durch nen kleinen wald. da ist nie richtig trocken, aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es da mal schmierig war. dann kommt nen relativ steiles aber ganz kurzes schotterüberleitungsstück mit ner kurve drinn (ich vermute, dass der trailhunterer das meint wo es ggfls. etwas tiefer sein könnte, war letztes jahr frisch aufgeschüttet), dann schotterweg in breit und und dann ein brutal schnelles asphaltstück bis runter. hoffe das dann alle die kurve am ende der geraden kriegen, muss man ganz schön einbremsen nach dem highspeed stück. dann gehts eigentlich nurnoch auf festem schotter richtung kirchberg zurück, noch über nen wiesenstück mit festen wegen, vorm ziel kurz durch einen vermutlich matschigen wurzelwald (500m?) dann den übungshang runter von der bikeacademy, der ist normal erdig und fest, wenn der durchweicht... keine ahnung, hab ich noch nie durchgeweicht erlebt obwohl es die beiden letzten jahre vorm rennen geregnet hat... und dann bist du auch schon da. stücken wo große schläge drinn sind oder gesteinsbrocke oder ewig lange wurzelpassagen... fehlanzeige. 

mal was ganz anderes... brutale zeiten gestern beim uphillrennen im vorprogramm... 

http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2009/20090624Brixen/20090624_Brixen_Overall.pdf

scheint, als hätten im vergleich zum vorjahr die marathonstars den spezialisten das feld überlassen. traxl vor obwaller. am kaunertaler gletscher vor zwei wochen war die reihenfolge auf der straße andersherum. (allerdings noch ortner davor)


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Juni 2009)

tobi,
logo den kram drauf und spass beim gasgeben haben


----------



## s_works (25. Juni 2009)

als Local kann ich noch was zum Ehrenbachtrail beitragen (zumindest wurde es mir letzte Woche vom Vereinskollegen der gleich in der Nähe von Brixen wohnt, bestätigt)

Der Trail wurde dieses Jahr ausgeräumt - sprich die gröberen losen Steine sind eigentlich weg. An manchen Stellen wurde er auch verbreitert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (25. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> da wo ihr abzweigt, kommt kurz danach der fussmarsch die Streif rauf. Dann auf den Pengelstein ( moderater Anstieg ), mit einem kurzen Trailanstieg am schluss.
> Bei der letzten Auffahrt ( 2/3 sind Teer ) kommt fast am schluss nochmal ein richtig fies steiles Stück, dann noch ein kräfteraubender Endanstieg.
> Recht ekelhaft empfinde ich die mittlere Pengelsteinabfahrt, weil es dort ständig hoch und runter geht, wo man seine kraft richtig sinnlos raushauen kann. trügerisch, weil im streckenplan dies nicht enthalten ist. dort sieht man nur eine durchgehende abfahrt.
> egal beim 2ten mal weiss man das ja.



interssant, Danke 
Dann ändere ich meine Taktik mal auf: an dir dran bleiben (sofern wir uns am Start finden)

Ansonsten lass ichs vorsichtig angehen, vorallem wenn das Wetter nicht so mitspielt. Hauptsache nicht hinfliegen, bergauf schaun was geht.


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Juni 2009)

hi tobi-161,

davon gehe ich mal aus, das wir uns vor dem start sehen und eventuell den ein oder anderen meter gemeinsam bewältigen können.


----------



## captain hook (25. Juni 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> als Local kann ich noch was zum Ehrenbachtrail beitragen (zumindest wurde es mir letzte Woche vom Vereinskollegen der gleich in der Nähe von Brixen wohnt, bestätigt)
> 
> Der Trail wurde dieses Jahr ausgeräumt - sprich die gröberen losen Steine sind eigentlich weg. An manchen Stellen wurde er auch verbreitert!



echt?! das ist finster... der mattersberger hat mir letztes jahr schon erzählt, dass der trail inzwischen so aufgeräumt ist, dass er ihn eigentlich fast ohne zu bremsen fahren könnte. da aber die auslaufzonen so gering wären, wär das halt ne gefährliche kiste. und der meinte den stand vom letzten jahr. wenns jetzt nochmal ausgeräumt wurde, dann wird er vermutlich wirklich nicht mehr bremsen. 

mit aufwärts treten und bergab nicht fallen sollte die 5h marke in erreichbare nähe rücken (ich bin es die beiden letzten jahre exakt so angegangen).  (leider ist es mir beide male nicht ganz geglückt mit dem "nicht fallen"... )


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Juni 2009)

das wäre auch mein ziel, unter 6 std. zu kommen.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2009)

Der Wetterbericht liest sich immer besch...er


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. Juni 2009)

hängt immer davon ab wo man schaut... 

wenns so bleibt, könnt ich damit leben: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=ATAT30278&d=2&prev=7days
....hauptsache es kübelt nicht, Niesel wär ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Juni 2009)

also ich hab mich beim Kitzalp über donnerweter.de angemeldet.
http://www.donnerwetter.de/reise/region.hts?eudb+18625+48

da scheint nähmlich die sonne.


----------



## Eigerbiker (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei wetter.at schaut es auch net sooo schlimm aus  http://www.wetter.at/wetter/oesterreich/tirol/kirchberg-in-tirol 

Bin aber trotzdem unsicher bezg. der Reifenwahl. Im Moment sind vorn und hinten MAXXIS Aspen drauf. Ob die auf der Mittelstrecke reichen???


----------



## subdiver (26. Juni 2009)

Kommt darauf an, z.B. der erste Trail von der Wiegalm ist anfangs sehr schlammig.
Auch andere Passagen dürften auch auf der Mittelstrecke schlammig und rutschig sein.
Wenn ich fahren sollte, dann ziehe ich Rocket Ron auf.


----------



## wadelwunder (26. Juni 2009)

Mit welcher Schwierigkeit ist die Kitzalp eigentlich zu vergleichen? Riva, Tegernsee, Goisern?


----------



## bike bike (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, 

sagt mal, gibt´s beim Kitzalpbike einen "Flaschenservice"? (leere Flasche bei Labe wegschmeissen, neue volle einstecken)
.... danke für Info!

jk


----------



## naishy (26. Juni 2009)

bike bike schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sagt mal, gibt´s beim Kitzalpbike einen "Flaschenservice"? (leere Flasche bei Labe wegschmeissen, neue volle einstecken)
> .... danke für Info!
> ...


 
Also die letzten beiden Jahre hats am Hahnenkamm und da Seidlalm Flaschen gegeben.


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Juni 2009)

kann mich an keine Flaschen erinnern.
es gab grosse Becher und komplette, ich glaub gatorade flaschen.


----------



## Eigerbiker (26. Juni 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, z.B. der erste Trail von der Wiegalm ist anfangs sehr schlammig.



Sind das Erfahrungswerte oder ein aktueller Zustandsbericht???


----------



## bike bike (26. Juni 2009)

.... danke ...!

äh, Trailhunterer: wie ist das zu verstehen? Du kannst dich nicht an Flaschen erinnern, aber es gab Gatorade Flaschen?


----------



## wadelwunder (26. Juni 2009)

kann mir da keiner was zu sagen? Wie anspruchsvoll ist der Kitzalp? Trailtechnisch ? H2 Tegernsee vergleichbar? Rivamäßig (eher verblockt) ? Ihr ward doch schon Mal da und seid es gefahren, also bitte... wie technisch ist er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (26. Juni 2009)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Kurzstrecke.
> 
> Ich werd in der Früh ab München anreisen.



wann fährst Du denn da so los in münchen?


----------



## bike bike (26. Juni 2009)

.... ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber:
auf der mittleren runde gibts 2 längere Trailabfahrten, davon war die zweite schon knackig mit vielen, für typische Marathon-Fahrer schwierigen Stellen. Vergleich mit Riva: Kennst die Abfahrt von S Giovanno richtung Tenno? Kurz bevor man bei dem großen Kreuz herauskommt? Da ist einmal eine steinige, steile Passage. Die Schlüsselstellen in Kirchberg sind schwieriger als das.
Wenn ich also daran denke was sich für Dramen zb am Tegernsee abspielen dann wird´s eher bitter für Forststraßenritter.

Scheinbar wurde der Trail aber etwas entschärft. Dafür wird´s aber nasser. Ach was weiss ich.


----------



## lotus1990 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr in München um 5Uhr los, es wäre noch ein Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## s_works (26. Juni 2009)

Info von der Front:

Momentan reißt es ziemlich auf bei uns...

Hab mich noch schnell für die 88er angemeldet. Mal sehen wie das ohne Training läuft...

Übrigens wird momentan gerade diskutiert ob der Ehrenbachtrail überhaupt gefahren werden soll. Oben ist er total schlammig und der Bach ist wohl auch eher zum wildwasserstrom geworden


----------



## subdiver (26. Juni 2009)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Sind das Erfahrungswerte oder ein aktueller Zustandsbericht???



Zustandsbericht !
Wir und Tirol hatten in den letzten 3 Tagen die heftigtsten Regenfälle des Jahres
und es soll morgen weitere Gewitterschauer geben.


----------



## lotus1990 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zwar nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren, aber der Matsch hat gereicht.


----------



## s_works (27. Juni 2009)

die krassesten Bedingungen die ich jemals beim Kitzalp hatte...

Gegen die Schlussabfahrt im Matsch war ja der Ehrenbachtrail noch heilig.


----------



## Silberrücken (27. Juni 2009)

gib mal bitte einer den link mit der heutigen ergebnisliste.


----------



## Patrick84 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich bin über die Mittelstrecke gestartet. Also das war bisher vom Bergabprofil der beste Marathon den ich gefahren bin (nehme aber erst seid diesem Jahr an Marathons teil). Die bisherigen Rennen fand ich doch recht langweilig, evtl noch Tegernsee aber auch nur bedingt. Den Schlamm fand ich eigentlich ganz lustig, ist mal was anderes ^^ und wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker oder?  Das Wetter war doch eigentlich auch ned Schlecht, besser als bei 30 Grad fahren, wo es dir den Dampf raushaut wie nochmal was. 

mfg Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (27. Juni 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> Gegen die Schlussabfahrt im Matsch war ja der Ehrenbachtrail noch heilig.



Allerdings. Die Wiese direkt vorm Ziel war genial


----------



## thomask (27. Juni 2009)

Das war der absolute Wahnsinn. Am Ende hab ich mich wie eine Kuh auf der Weide gefühlt. Komplett zugeschlammt. Krasser Downhill - bin gespant auf die Zeiten in der DH Wertung (-;  
Wenn nur die fiesen Krämpfe am letzten Hügel nich gewesen wären... aber man lernt dazu. 
Den Marathon fahr ich nächstes Jahr wieder. Einfach klasse. Bei den Bedinungen fast geiler als bei Hitze.


----------



## thomask (27. Juni 2009)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> gib mal bitte einer den link mit der heutigen ergebnisliste.



http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...627Kirchberg/Marathon/20090627Kirchberg_M.htm


Denke dass da später am abend die Listen da sind.


----------



## mp77 (28. Juni 2009)

Das war absolut der Hammer! Die Strecke ist einfach geil. Aber bei den Bedingungen echt heftig. Der Ehrenbachtrail - war im unteren Teil eher ein Flussbett... Die Abfahrt im Nebel nach Aschau war extrem. Sicht teilweise unter 50 Meter... Hab da ganz schön viel zeit verloren... Die Wiesenabfahrt und die Trails im letzten Waldabschnitt - Matsch pur... Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Wiese bis zum nächsten Jahr erholen wird! Top-Veranstaltung! Mein Lieblingsmarathon - bietet einfach alles. Top-Orga, Gute Verpflegungsstationen und eine geile Strecke...


----------



## Trailhunterer (28. Juni 2009)

kann ich nur beipflichten.

der Kitzalp ( Langdistanz ) ist eh schon ein Ding für sich.
Aber das was gestern auf dem Programm stand war einfach nur genial und krass. man muss wirklich dabei gewesen sein sonst kann man das nicht wirklich nachvollziehen und fühlen.
Der Ehrenbachtrail war wie schon einer berichtet, recht ausgeräumt.
Wenn man nicht zufällig auf einen Bremser auffährt, ist das ein schneller flowiger trail geworden, leider ohne grössere schwierigkeiten.
Stürze gabs trotzdem en mass.
Wieder ein riesiges geniales Lob an alle die dort sich für das Event "geopfert" haben, sowohl Verpflegungsstationen als auch die Zuschauer.
Es macht einfach riesig spass, wenn man am Pengelstein warmen Tee gereicht bekommt und gleichzeitig einem die Brille geputzt wird.

Zum Vorteil derer, die Skateboard oder Snowboard fahren, da die letzte Megaabfahrt nicht wirklich was mit biken zu tun gehabt hat.

So, lange beim Marathon gekämpft, aber doch irgendwie wieder viel zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2009)

@trailhunterer: super gefahren gestern  da muss ich noch ein paar schippen nachlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Tobi, hab euch nach meinem rennen noch gesucht bis ca. 19:30 zum ende des CC-Rennens.

leider nicht fündig geworden.

bin ehrlich, nach der ersten schlamm besichtigung hatte ich nicht mehr richtig bock, zumal dann noch das "sinnlose" gematschere im Tal der Fleckalmbahn kam. Habe mich schon auf das finischen der Mittelstrecke eingestellt. Da hat doch glatt so ein "Penner" gesagt, das es eine Durchsage am Start gab, das Streckenveränderungen mit einer Nichtwertung erfolgt.
Da habe ich mich dann doch wieder für die langdistanz entschieden, und das war dann auch gut so.
Im Ziel hatte ich dann erfahren, das es wirklich eine durchsage gegeben hat, mit dem Hinweis, das eben durch das schlechte wetter jeder fahren kann wie er will.

egal, es war einfach nur klasse.


----------



## thomask (28. Juni 2009)

hier gibts paar pics:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/KitzAlpBike-2009--gratis-Fotos-HIER-th106277


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi, hab euch nach meinem rennen noch gesucht bis ca. 19:30 zum ende des CC-Rennens.
> 
> leider nicht fündig geworden.
> 
> ...



wär mir wurscht gewesen wenn ich nicht gewertet worden wäre. Aber gut das Du durchgefahren bist, ich find die Zeit spitze!

Bei dem Wetter machts eh net soviel Spass, weobeis bis asuf die Wiesen da schon ok war. Insgesamt fand ichs schon gut und bin auch zufrieden, die Trails waren super und das Event an sich 

Hab nur wie im Vorjahr im Ehrenbachtrail hinten den Bremsdruck nahezu komplett verloren und kurz darauf vorne nen Platten (fahre eigentlich Tubeless, hatte aber nicht rechtzeitig frische Milch bekommen... )Sonst hatt ich mit der Marta nirgends Probleme...
Aufgrund dessen hab ichs lieber sein lassen, man muss sein Glück ja nicht überstrapazieren und ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde ich war super drauf (was nicht heißen soll das ich mit dir hätte mitfahren können, das glaub ich nicht!)


----------



## Trailhunterer (28. Juni 2009)

egal, hauptsache es hat "spass" gemacht


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Juni 2009)

@ Maxa und Tobi


----------



## Tobi-161 (29. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> egal, hauptsache es hat "spass" gemacht



Das hat es abgesehen von ein paar Kleinigkeiten (in dem Fall Pech) auf alle Fälle gemacht. Nehme nur Positives mit!



@Tretschwein: Im Nachhinein hätt ich bei dir anhalten sollen, dann hätten wir uns noch ein wenig unterhalten können


----------



## s_works (29. Juni 2009)

@Treti: Hast du mir mal oben an einer Verpflegungsstation hallo gesagt...? 

Wenn ich dich gleich erkannt hätte - dann wär ich natürlich stehen geblieben. Zeit hatte ich ja genug


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Juni 2009)

jepp! habe www.bikestar.at sofort erkannt. Leider konnt ich wegen Knie nicht mitmachen und hab betreut. 

Machst du beim Zillertaler mit? Dolomiti? 
(hab mich in Kundl beworben....)

sorry!
auch S-Works


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. Juni 2010)

Ausgrab. Gibt es ein Zeltplatz oder eine geeignete Stelle eine Nacht legal im Zelt zu verbringen? Möchte ewtl. am Samstag 1 x Medium und am Sontag eine Tour machen. Eine Anreise v.450km soll sich ja lohnen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Juni 2010)

Camping-Platz weiß ich keinen...
Ich werd wieder schaun das ich in meiner "Stamm"-Pension unterkomme, waren glaub 23 mit Frühstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (9. Juni 2010)

camping Schwarzsee, ist ca 2 km vom start entfernt


----------

